# IH 424 gas burner



## rtiedt (Dec 11, 2011)

I've got a 424and my question is should the lift pick up a round bale of hay?it will get to the point of lifting it off of the ground then it stops.is it possible that the pump is weak.If you raise the engine rpms it tries and stops.Thanks for the replies in advance.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

This question is a bit like "how long is a piece of string"???

How heavey is the bale you are trying to lift?? Is it a 4ft or a 6ft bale??

What pressure is your tractor generating?? Have you had apressure gauge on it??


----------

